# Is it not possible to get analog 7.1 sound from mpc or powerdvd on a HTPC?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
No matter what I try, I have never been able to get 7.1 analog from any movie using either MPC-HC (or variants ) or PowerDVD14.
I can test all 7 speakers working with the windows or creative control panels but when I try a movie..nothing on my side speakers.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

2 things - I assume your playing a multi track file so try using XBMC and be sure to setup the audio section for 7.1 and your analog device....

I use an ASUS HDAV 1.3 Deluxe with JRiver MC and play alot of music and movies in surround with no problemo.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

shaolin95 said:


> Hi!
> No matter what I try, I have never been able to get 7.1 analog from any movie using either MPC-HC (or variants ) or PowerDVD14.
> I can test all 7 speakers working with the windows or creative control panels but when I try a movie..nothing on my side speakers.


Helped a friend on another forum with this .... try these instructions:

http://www.cyberlink.com/support/product-faq-content.do?id=15699


----------



## kiwijunglist (Nov 13, 2014)

You need to use dtsdecoderdll.dll with lav audio codec and disable hd pass through


----------



## kiwijunglist (Nov 13, 2014)

prerich said:


> Helped a friend on another forum with this .... try these instructions:
> 
> http://www.cyberlink.com/support/product-faq-content.do?id=15699


Above won't work that is pass through. 

You need to use the dll from arcsoft tmt and put it in the lav audio program directory. This will allow lav to decode 7ch hd audio into pcm. If you search "lav dtsaudiodll.dll" you'll probably find the instructions.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use JRiver or Kodi and it works fine.


----------



## kiwijunglist (Nov 13, 2014)

^ what is your connection to the avr? Is it 8 x rca?


----------

